# bushmaster ar15 trigger



## bckwzlineman (Feb 19, 2012)

so by my scale the trigger on my xm15-es2 is 8.5 lbs, what would it take to get it down to maybe 3.5 lbs?


----------



## chuckdog (Feb 19, 2012)

I've fooled with em' quite a bit, and you can improve the factory ones, but I'd recommend replacing it with a quality two stage trigger.

You can order some JP springs, and tweak the creep with a set screw, but know when to say when, as you can also create some issues too. 

A replacement like the Rock River two stage is simple, reliable, and usually around $100.00.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/57...igger-spring-kit-ar-15-3-1-2-lb-reduced-power

http://www.ar15sales.com/store/miscparts.html

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/96...sembly-ar-15-ar-10-lr-308-small-pin-154-matte


----------



## KingTiger (Feb 20, 2012)

These guys make some excellent triggers too.

http://geissele.com/

I just put the SSA-E in my latest build & it's awesome.


----------



## markland (Feb 21, 2012)

Put a Jard 3# single stage adjustable trigger in my RRA and it is sweet!  Adjust the creep out of it with very little over travel and pulls 3.4# on my scale.  Almost as good as my adjusted Rem 700 triggers.


----------



## killerv (Feb 22, 2012)

The JP kit for 10 bucks will get you close to 3.5 lbs. If you like the results, you will be done with it, if not, only out 10 bucks and can buy a better trigger later


----------



## markland (Feb 22, 2012)

Spring kits will lower the pull weight, but you still have to deal with the gritty pull and bit difference in 1st and 2nd stage in the pull as well.  You can remove the grip and shorten the grip mounting screw an use a set screw to adjust some of the creep out of the trigger, but still will not have a smooth pulling trigger.  
If you want a really good trigger on your gun you will need to go wtih a full replacement.
If you want to go the cheapest route and want a 2 stage trigger, the RRA 2 stage is a good value.  Personally I just prefer and am use to single stage triggers and wanted to go that route for my setup.


----------



## nkbigdog (Feb 23, 2012)

KingTiger said:


> These guys make some excellent triggers too.
> 
> http://geissele.com/
> 
> I just put the SSA-E in my latest build & it's awesome.



Gotta agree with this post!! I have several AR's both 15s and 10s love the Geissele...Several on the range also have the Timmey's Both Great and costly..But after trying both went with the Geissele..


----------



## chuckdog (Feb 26, 2012)

I simply have too much of an addiction to black rifles to justify an expensive trigger in them all. For around $100.00 I can have the same trigger in every AR I have.

I don't really want one that's too light in a selfloader, as I've had issues with doubling, especially with the heavier calibers.

The Rock River two stage seem to suit me fine. I've used them with .223, 6.8, 450, and .308 Win with fine results.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 26, 2012)

hey chuckdog, where you get your rra triggers from? shop down the road has them for 125. just thought i might get them cheaper!


----------

